# How many decoys on opening day



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

Just wondering how many decoys most of you guys put out the first day of Canada hunting. Last year we set out around six or seven dozen decs and I think that may have been over kill. It seems like when we used less decoys we could get the geese to land where we wanted them too and get them to land closer to us.

We usually hunt fields that have 100- 200 geese in them on opener and I'm thinking maybe as few a three dozen decs?

What do you guys think?


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

IMO, I would say no more than 36 and no less than 16. I have had the best luck with these numbers


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I really dont think it matters as to how many decoys you have out, just make sure to call them really hard if they try to short stop you. Candas are like little kids. You can make them do anything if you know what you are doing on a call. :wink:

I have had good days with 7 dozen and good days with 16-17 dozen. It's just a question of asking the guys how many dekes they want to throw out of the trailer basically.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I've had some good hunts on 4 doz decoys. Never really used much less than that, but I think you could do good. Quality decoys becomes more important with smaller spreads because geese can look more at individual decoys rather than the black hole. Like gb3 said, calling is a more powerful tool than a big spread, and I do feel that I have been on hunts in September when we would have done a lot better with smaller spreads, those first light birds aren't used to seeing 250 geese in the field when they get there. And the bigger the spread, the better chance you have of birds slipping into the spread without getting a good shot


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

we usually just set out 2 dozen shells which was are whole spread but this year we have for sure another dozen shells and hopefully 3 dozen full bodies so maybe like 1.5 dozen FB's and 1 dozen shells


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

If I have a real hot field like last year that the birds had been coming to for close to a month I run 3-9 decoys, not dozen, if I have to run traffic I like to run three to nine dozen full bodies during the early season. We had birds finish great to just 5 or 7 decoys most of the early season though, the birds are just starting to become social this time of year.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> You can make them do anything if you know what you are doing on a call. :wink:


This is exactly where it's at! :beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Scout the field and make a determination. If there is only 200 birds in then obviously dont show up the next morning with 200 decoys.. Look at the size of the flocks that are flying into the field. If ther coming in groups of 15 to 20 maybe only put 3-4 doz decoys out or even little as 2 doz. 
make sure you conceal yourself well and hit them with the calling.. "Meat Calling" rather than "contest calling" will bring them in perfectly.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

i agree with madison, scout the feild and se how the birds are coming in. If the flocks are small familys only use a couple of dozen FB's. If the familys are coming in masses up it to 4 dozen. dont go over board though, you gotta remeber these birds are mainly young an havent seen huge amounts of birds concentated together yet


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Last year on early opener, I hunted by myself in a harvested pea field. The night before there were about 200 honks in that field on a high spot feeding. The next morning I went in, by myself, pulled in 10 FB decoys, 4 windsocks, one flag, and my groundhog blind. I was done 20 minutes after 8am with my 5 birds. Went back to the house, made breakfast and took a nap. I split the decoys into 3 groups. Each FB group had socks with them. I'm convinced with the slight breeze that morning and the movement of the socks, made that hunt happen. The year before, my dad and I STOOD next to a triple bale stack(<---Need me to repeat that?), had 6 FB and still shot 7 geese that morning. It was a clear morning, hardly a breeze and the geese came out of the EAST and into us. Most of what we shot were within inches of touching down no more than 40yds max. 
My theory is, the less decoys you put out, the less you have to pick up. Yet, I still manage to limit out with very few dekes. I hunt a lot by myself, I don't have the room or the money for several dozen dekes. I like to be mobile and able to set up and pick up quick. But I still get my birds. Just ask Old Hunter or Maverick, and they'll back me on it.

H2OfowlND


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

That is good that you limit it out with only a few decoys, but half the fun of looking foward to the next year is building our spread and flocking decoys over the summer.. Some times what you need and what you use are two diffrent things. I dont mind picking up decoys or setting them out.. That is what being a decoy whore is all about!! And all the other decoys whores will back me that...
Bandhunter

:beer:


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Candas are like little kids. You can make them do anything if you know what you are doing on a call. :wink:
> .


I agree 110% :wink:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I agree with the method of seeing what size flocks are flying early season still has alot of one and two family groups i generally run much smaller spreads early season 12 -16 fb's will work great


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

H2OfowlND said:


> My theory is, the less decoys you put out, the less you have to pick up. Yet, I still manage to limit out with very few dekes. I hunt a lot by myself, I don't have the room or the money for several dozen dekes. I like to be mobile and able to set up and pick up quick. But I still get my birds. Just ask Old Hunter or Maverick, and they'll back me on it.
> 
> H2OfowlND


very well said. there are times when a huge spread will help, but everyone seems to be stuck with 2-6 dozen, which isn't a huge spread, its just normal, and birds get stale to these spreads. i typically either use less than a dozen, or over 100, depending on if i'm running traffic or not, but very rarely anywhere in between.
as for ducks over water, i've shot more ducks over a 9 block spread than any other.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i guess about 75% is in the calling, and location to


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I will never forget the time I blew a early hunt with too many decoys. This was before there was an early season ,but still opener.. Found a roost with about 200 birds also found the field they were using. I put out about 100 decoys and waited. The roost was low in a valley and the field was up higher. When the geese came off they would fly straight to the field. As soon as they saw the decoys they flaired like they were shot at. They flaired at a long distance. They were not used to seeing that many birds in their field. I had to work them hard to come back and shot very few. A large decoy spread in early season will make the family groups land short or wide.H20fowlND is smart he often targets the smaller feeds. I go for the mother load.There are no lights on at his house when I leave town but he is home with his birds while I am still picking up decoys. He has less compitition and less work. I think he may have the right idea.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

You know what you guys, in September I would have to disagree with calling being the most important. At least opening day if you are in the right spot you won't even have to call. Maybe one honk and you are good. I agree that calling is probably one of the most important components of a good hunt further in the season, but for the purpose of early season, a few family groups on the X is the most important. 3-4 groups of 8-12 with a pair off to the side. That is my trademark.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I had success with many different numbers of decoys and many different calling situations. I agree that calling is important, not too much but just enough to make them want to be where you are. I had the best success last year in the early season with 3-6 dozen decoys BUT that was due to the number of birds using the fields. I think Madison has it right on, make a good correlation with your dekes to the number of birds using the field, get on the "X", be well hidden and get ready! Just my :2cents:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

goosebusters said:


> You know what you guys, in September I would have to disagree with calling being the most important. At least opening day if you are in the right spot you won't even have to call. Maybe one honk and you are good. I agree that calling is probably one of the most important components of a good hunt further in the season, but for the purpose of early season, a few family groups on the X is the most important. 3-4 groups of 8-12 with a pair off to the side. That is my trademark.


Totally disgree 110%.


----------



## deadeye06 (Aug 6, 2006)

I see his point though atleast for field hunting without decoys, if you are in the flight path to their feeding area. Maybe only do a comeback call after they pass you by. I hunt public land and last year on opening day I had a bad draw so we got a lowsy spot and no direct flocks to our area, but two flocks changed their flight path that were shot nearby and they came our way without calling and ended up getting 1 out of each flock. Sometimes you have to be lucky :thumb:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Let's see disagree 110 percent. So nonstop constant calling, as loud as possible is the most important thing on opening day. You would always rather hunt off the X and family groups are the stupidest thing ever. Instead 2.34 billion decoys in a blob in the middle of a CRP field, while wearing a blaze orange vest. That is a 110 percent opposite of what we will be doing opening morning.

I am not saying that calling is not important. Just saying on opening day with young geese it is not nearly important as it is later on. You can shoot a limit with just a good spread and a big river flute.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

It is becoming clear who the crappy callers are here. You can try and substitute with an azzload of decoys and 5 flags but will never put geese in the hand with consistency. PERIOD!

Once you learn the language and are able to read the geese you will put the geese where you want them. Lets say 30 yards or less right in the pie hole.

Keep practicing or hire a tutor $$.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Early honks have the problem of switching feed fields ALOT. IF you have hunted them enough you should have known that by now. I typically dont like hunting the X fields. #1 the birds may not come back, so what I look for are the fields that will give me the greater advantage over the geese themselves. And thats hunting a stubble field in there flight path to there desired feeding fields. I do this because you will get a crack at 95% of the birds that are using the roost near by and when it times for them to come back to the water you can catch them off gaurd. And with intense calling you can get them to swing and take a look, and more often then not the whole works will make one swing at 80 yards then back and dump right into 15 yards right in the kill'in hole. The magical hour of 9am is what I wait for every morning.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm with Madison..scouting is very important..the direction they come in and in how many waves and how many in a family group...I do very well with about 2 dozen shells....I am almost always on the X and should get about 3 waves comming in for an early shoot.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

GB3 is pretty much right on here, and I have to say field location is about 75% as important as anything else. you can have a great setup and set up 10 dozen GHG or BF's but if the geese don't want to be there, they simply won't come in.

Setting up near their roost has proved very effective as long as your not too close, as in, when you shoot and they all take off at 1 time. We've had numerous setups like that, and it is pretty fun when ya shoot at 7 am, and they come back bout 10 am and ya get another crack.

field location is #1 priority with our group, calling is probably last, we could just go out with our 2 kites and that's all we'd need imo. maybe a couple gurgles every once a while. but with that said too, calling can turn them suckers around on a dime too.............it's like a tackle box for fishing, gotta have a little bit of everything for the certain times ya need it.

Todd


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

If your on the "X" in a field that the birds are very comfortable with there gonna come (i.e. september 1), thats a no brainer.... otherwise you wouldnt be hunting there...Decoys and some simple calling will bring them in your face, everytime gahranteed

By not hunting an "X" field and trying to pull birds in, definatley calling is going to be key ingredient in your hunting success. My opinion is if your trying to traffic birds into to your spread, sound realistic...


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

You guys give those ND geese five more years of early season experience, and you will have early season SD geese. After opener here, the geese pretty much have NO pattern. They learn quickly to switch fields daily. Your best bet is to find some type of a flight path and run traffic after the opening weekend warriors screw them up.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

That is why Sask geese are bagged easier...not as much pressure for them to remember any flight screwer-uppers..i yet..it is a vast province..which I really like gunning in..you have more opportunities being on the x..actually..sometimes it is a tough decision which x to go to.. I don't need that many dekes because I have done my scouting and permission homework thoroughly...and play out he game plan...before the season started.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

That is why Sask geese are bagged easier...not as much pressure for them to remember any flight screwer-uppers.. yet..it is a vast province..which I really like gunning in..you have more opportunities being on the x..actually..sometimes it is a tough decision which x to go to.. I don't need that many dekes because I have done my scouting and permission homework thoroughly...and play out he game plan...before the season started...and double checked the current scene.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

18 full bodies, maybe 1/2 dozen shells (to put blind bags and dead birds under)...


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

u need about 8 FB's and 4 shells with some good calling NOT JUST ONE HONK and ur set....but the honks clucks double clucks etc....never just do one honk.


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

I have 6 tanglefree shells (i will probably flock their heads) and 3 new GHG FBs. 2 of the FBs are painted bodies but the feeder is a FFD, they were selling the floor models so i bought 3 of them for $70. I might get more as the season progresses, but will these do for the early season? I am just starting out so i'm trying to play it cheap and get some quality dekes at the same time. thanks and good luck on opener :sniper:


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

do you guys think a flag would help in my small spread? I'm trying to find ways to make up for the lack of dekes. i'm a pretty decent caller so hopefully that'l make up for it...some anyway? Will my 3 ghg FBs and 6 shells cover me for the early or not? :-? I'd appreciate any tips...


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

early season, that many decoys will probably work if your on the hot spot. and yes, a flag will help any time your goose hunting. but as always, your location is the key to good shooting.


----------



## Aaron1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Gb3, I hope I am done cleaning geese by 9 am :beer:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

For early season I usually try to keep it mainly full bodies and in family groups. 3-5 birds per group about 5-6 feet apart. Usually run 2-3 dozen full bodies, 12 silo's around blinds, and a couple of shells to store stuff under. When the regular season hits, go big or go home, lol. Just my two cents.


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

yeh GE i think i'll invest in some more dekes before the regular season...probably a dozen of those final approach shells or some more GHG FFD FBs we'll see...here in this part of MN even during the regular season we see groups in the fields of 2-3 doz until the latter part of October. I think a combo of duck and goose dekes would bring some results since we see them in the field together very often. glad to know that my few dekes will cut it for the early season though! that means i'm in business :beer: i'll pick up a flag and probably a new call too...
thanks for the info


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

goosekiller...you got good ideas, and please dont take this as an insult if im way off, cuz i have no idea of your background, but be careful about that buying a call thing. i mean absolutely buy a call, but if it happens to be a short reed, and your new to it, my semi-experienced guess would be that your skills might not be ready to put out onto the table with only a week to learn. it took me 5 months on my first short reed before i had the confidence to blow it in the field. if your speaking of getting a flute, well, i dont remember how long that takes to learn cuz part of the short reed learning proccess is to forget about all that stuff. but like i said, have confidence that you are a fairly good goose caller before you take it to the field. untill then work that flag and use those dekes to play the quiet, greedy family flock that doesnt want to give away their position role. or maybe the role of a flock that just got busted up and picked this field to go down in and regroup, maybe tuck your dekes a little tigher, other birds may see this and need to do the same thing. especially if mom and dad got dropped out of their flock, then your in the goods.

*edit*  so i just went back and saw the post that said you are a pretty decent caller, woops. but i wont take the post down cuz i think it could be fairly useful info for any newbie flipin through the forums


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

diversniper, dont worry i aint the least bit insulted or offended by your advice! I know exactly what you meant about calling! Last season i just went out and randomly bought a short reed, and only used the back of the box for instruction...bad idea. Last season was my first for geese and i think i scarred them away more than i brought them in! lol! I was horrible! it took me about 6 months to get the hag of it. This spring when all the geese were coming back, i sat out on the edge of our woods and started calling at some geese. at first, most of the geese paid little attention, but then a lone goose came by and i started callin at him, when he turned and started circling! I kept on calling and moaning using all the calls i knew and got him to circle the yard about 5 times! not kiddin either! I agree 100% about getting used to the call, like you said its absolutely critical to know how to call properly before you hit the field. i'm glad you put that out there for the newbies :wink: even though i am kinda myself!lol! I went a new short reed this past weekend along w/ some blind stuff now i'm just gunna figure out the flag thing before saturday. the call will take a little getting used too so i will probably use my old one for a while. thanks for the tips on the dekes too, really appreciate it since i havent used them in a crop setting yet plus i dont have many dekes (yet). we have lots of open hills around here that will be easier to set dekes on top of, maybe it'l get their attention a little further off we'll see. the family group will probably be the best idea since that is really the only way we've seen them around here so far. thanks again for the tips and have a great season everybody!


----------

